# Switching from Welness to Acana Question



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

So I feel a little guilty. I had Ramsey on Welness and well I was struggling to get him to eat. For the last 2 months I've doctored up the food enough to get him to eat at least 1/3 cup (which I knew was not enough). Then the other night he wouldn't touch it at all and went the whole day without eating. Tonight I decided to get sample bags of Acana Grasslands and Orijen 6. I tried to mix a little of the Acana with the Welness and wouldn't you know Ramsey picked every piece of the Acana out and left the Welness. I feel bad I left him go that long with food he didn't like. So what should I do about trying to start him slow if he doesn't eat the Welness?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If it were my dog, I'd give him the food he liked and wouldn't worry about transitioning as long as it doesn't upset his stomach.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Mine also tried to pick out all of the new food when I was switching them over, and I knew they would get upset stomachs so I fed it to them as treats for a few days, and then transitioned it.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree with Nikkismom, give you malt what he likes.
Mine NEVER liked Wellness and I kept at it through to the end of the entire bag. She likes Acana too. 
I never transitioned. Just went straight to Acana without any digestive upset. I have tried many pet foods too and never transitioned.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Give him the food he likes and add a little probiotic or greek yogurt to help with digestion. He should be fine.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I think I read somewhere that these dogs would rather starve than to eat what they do not like Baci is very picky so when I just a few weeks ago switched him from Merrick to Dr Harvey s I was so happy that he ate it all no problem
My suggestion would also be give him what he likes


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hi I will have to also transition soon, I found a food you can sprinkle on its Eagle Pack Transition and once you open it you put in the fridge, haven't tried it yet but its a probiotic. Max just had his man hood taken away so I have been giving him his kibble and chicken homade.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

From what my food "guru" told me at our local health pet food store if the food is a human-grade type food, which I have been told both Acana and Orijen are, your baby will not have trouble switching. Unless Ramsey has a very sensitive stomach, I agree with just giving it to him without switching slowly. If Ramsey did okay on the little bit you have given him already, I see no reason not to switch. Just keep an eye on him when it is time to go outside.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have never transitioned food and I've tried a lot of different things. Never had a problem. However, I've always used probiotics as well.


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

Perfect thanks all, makes me feel so much better! I gave him some more Acana this morning and it's the first time since I got him that he's ate breakfast! His tummy did good last night, so here's hoping that full out switching will not make him sick.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I also heard that switching foods on a regular basis is actually beneficial. I do for variety. I'd get bored eating the same thing too.


----------

